# Recommed a spring assisted G10 knife



## paintballdad (May 21, 2009)

Looking for some recommendations from the knife gurus in this forum. Looking for a G10 scaled spring assist knife with a 3" plain edge. I really like my Leek and I know they offer one in G10 but would prefer one that isn't a liner lock. Any suggestions? And maybe keeping it under $150 if that is possible. TIA.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 21, 2009)

Check out the Kershaw Offset and Tyrade maybe


----------



## paintballdad (May 21, 2009)

HoopleHead,

Thanks for the input. But i'm trying to keep it under $150 and with a blade 3" or under. Tried searching but not really sure what to look for. Not too familiar with knife lingo other than liner lock or lock back. Is the Benchmade Axis a type of framelock?

pbdad


----------



## PG5768 (May 21, 2009)

The Benchmade Axis lock isn't a framelock (monolock in Benchmade's lingo). Here is a link to their webpage explaining their lock types:

http://www.benchmade.com/about_knives/locking_mechanisms.asp

Kershaw's OD-1 is a G-10 framelock (G-10 on the non-lock side only). Its a flipper instead of an assisted opener. Its as fast or faster than an AO. The blade is under 3". It costs about $40 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## PG5768 (May 21, 2009)

Another option might be a Zero Tolerance 0350. Blade length is 3 1/4" G-10 liner lock with assisted opening. The liner lock on this knife is nearly as thick as some framelocks. The MSRP is $140 and it can be found for less online.


----------



## paintballdad (May 21, 2009)

PG5768,

Thanks for the suggestions. That ZT 0350 might just be the ticket. That is one hefty liner lock, might be just as thick as the Leek's frame lock. I'm gonna have to put that on the short list. Thanks again.


----------



## PG5768 (May 21, 2009)

You're welcome. I don't know if cross forum links are okay or not, but here is a link to a thread on BladeForums with pictures of the 0350, OD-1, an Emerson CQC 7A and further down a Leek all side by side.

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=641291&highlight=od-1+0350


----------



## paintballdad (May 21, 2009)

Whoa, that is one big 3" knife compared to the Leek. Glad you posted the link for the size comparison. It looks like it's still between the G10 Leek and the mini Barrage. The G10 Leek is a linerlock and the mini Barrage doesn't have G10 scales......hmmmm.


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (May 21, 2009)

Hi:

Consider the Kershaw Tyrade w/G10 handles. It is way cheaper than the first Tyrade that features Ti handles and framelock. You can find a Kershaw Tyrade w/G10 handles for 90$ or less online.

I just got a Tyrade w/Orange G10 handles and like it alot. The linerlock is pretty thick and the spring-assisted opening launches the blade with a satisfying whack.

I'm really tempted to get the Tyrade w/Black G10 handles now. :0)


----------



## RyanA (May 21, 2009)

Someones got a full size barrage on the market place for 85 bucks. I'm not sure if the handle is g10 though. I can't say I'm in the market for an assisted knife, but if you're in the market for one it seems like a good deal.:shrug:

As a side note kershaw also seems like a good option. I've got a skyline, it's non assisted but it does have g-10 handles, they're nice and grippy.


----------



## gollum (May 26, 2009)

Zt are nice looking knives


----------



## cave dave (May 26, 2009)

I'm not one for assisted openers, but the new Benchmade 585 looks very nice. Axis lock promises a smooth open and solid lock-up. Valox handles are a fiber reinforced resin, but not sure how it compares to G10.
http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=585

The Kershaw Skyline is a sweet deal at under $40 at walmart. With just a bit of practice you can use the flipper to open it as fast or faster than any assisted opener.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/205694


----------



## paintballdad (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. The Leek is my first assisted opening knife and liked how fast it opens. I can flick open most of the knives i've carried over the years fairly quick but not like the Leek. I have been playing with the mini Griptilian tanto that i picked up recently and have considered the Benchmade 585 even thought it lacks the G10 scales. It's just not an easy decision with all the choices out there. I'm also starting to consider the Paramilitary even though it's not an assisted opening blade.


----------



## Pumaman (May 26, 2009)

I go back and forth on the mini grip tanto and the G10 leek. the leek usually wins because its easier in the pocket, but I still like the tanto blade on the griptilian.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Jun 2, 2009)

paintballdad said:


> I'm also starting to consider the Paramilitary even though it's not an assisted opening blade.



The Paramilitary is one of the best knives I've ever had. With it's large thumbhole, you can flick it open easily. Love the compression lock! Being on top of the handle, it can be closed with one hand without having your thumb in in the closing path of the blade. The OD-1 is nice also (I have one) and that ZT has my interest.


----------



## paintballdad (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, really considering the Paramilitary now even if it isn't an assisted opening knife. Maybe one with a D2 blade. Seems that the Paramilitary are just a bit pricier than the rest. 

Decisions.....decisions....


----------



## kz1000s1 (Jun 4, 2009)

I got my para from the marketplace last year for $80 LNIB. It's a black blade S30V steel. There might be one with a green handle and D2. Could be a camo handle also, not sure.


----------



## kuksul08 (Jun 13, 2009)

G10 is awesome (that's the gripping surface right?). My spydero mini manix has it... dropped it on concrete and it just got a little scuff. Very strong and nice looking.


----------



## hurricane (Jun 15, 2009)

PG5768 said:


> Another option might be a Zero Tolerance 0350. Blade length is 3 1/4" G-10 liner lock with assisted opening. The liner lock on this knife is nearly as thick as some framelocks. The MSRP is $140 and it can be found for less online.



+1 ... great knife, very similar to it's big bro the 0300, but half the price. The assisted opening is very good, the liners are super beefy.


----------

